# Charlie's been painted!



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

By my nanny (not finshed yet)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

That is very very good


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> That is very very good


Thanks, it's my nana


----------



## RubyFeuer (Nov 5, 2010)

wow that's a very good painting water color is very hard lol my thing is pencil i love the look of water color tho. you even say it's not finished yet i would love to see it when it's finished and i might even ask to commission you to do paintings of my birds. ^^


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea good thinking i might ask to do you my birds aswell  if your nana is up for it


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

WOW, that is good wish my great gran was alive an a little younger she was a good painter too, and would have asked her to paint my babies too. hehe.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

RubyFeuer said:


> wow that's a very good painting water color is very hard lol my thing is pencil i love the look of water color tho. you even say it's not finished yet i would love to see it when it's finished and i might even ask to commission you to do paintings of my birds. ^^


Let me first say that I agree it's a wonderful painting. Ruby, have you ever tried water color pencils? They're colored pencils that you blend with water after applying; I used to "paint" my canaries with these when I was a little girl, and the effect can be great.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey, I'll get my nan to paint you some if you want, if she is up to it????


----------



## RubyFeuer (Nov 5, 2010)

omg i totally forgot about those lol i think i'm going to pick some up this paycheck and post the results after i get some lol now i'm just excited lol


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

Amazing ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

RubyFeuer said:


> omg i totally forgot about those lol i think i'm going to pick some up this paycheck and post the results after i get some lol now i'm just excited lol


You really should get some of those pencils! I used to love working with pastels as a medium too-both wax and chalk, depending on mood (wax for a fiesty tiel, chalk for a calm portrait, methinks). I really should do some drawing again soon-too busy with the whole family, work, and I usually crochet/drink beer/sit online for leisure time...


----------



## RubyFeuer (Nov 5, 2010)

ya i have been slacking on the artistic side of me sadly lol i'm going to start drawing again and taking pictures


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I do draw but ... I have been lacking to


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cockatiel love said:


> I do draw but ... I have been lacking to


I bet your just as good as your nanna


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> I bet your just as good as your nanna


Haha, why thank you, I must disagree on that, she is better


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cockatiel love said:


> Haha, why thank you, I must disagree on that, she is better


Yea but your still young though


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

hahaha, I try to think political more than creative for some reason


----------



## xMissy-Rayne (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful..it looks great,are you going to put it in a frame?


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

xMissy-Rayne said:


> Beautiful..it looks great,are you going to put it in a frame?


Yes we have it in a frame now


----------



## tweetycockatiel (Nov 18, 2010)

cOol!! haha nice one..


----------

